# Required proxy user is missing



## zink (Jun 15, 2009)

hi everyone i'm new user freebsd n luck of knowledge about freebsd. I got an error after I upgraded from old version to new version freebsd, the error is "Required proxy user is missing, see /usr/src/UPDATING" after i execute command "make installworld" 
what can i do about this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2009)

You must run [cmd=]mergemaster -p[/cmd] before [cmd=]make installworld[/cmd]. See /usr/src/Makefile.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

Do what the message says, read /usr/src/UPDATING. You should make a habit of reading that file when updating your system. It will contain vital clues on things that have changed.


----------



## zink (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank's for you for fast reply.  "mergemaster -p" actually, what for is it? i've been try that but the result for each task (each line), I actually don't understand. 
After i read the updating file and, the option from that "/usr/src/UPDATING", where can i set it? in kernel or where?

Thank's

Zink


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

From what version to what version are you upgrading exactly?


----------



## zink (Jun 16, 2009)

The previous version that I have version freebsd 5.2.1, now freebsd 5.5. I try to upgrade directly to version 7.x and it can't, the error appear is not to support prior and then I try updgare one level above it and it works, ex: freebsd 5.2.1 to 5.3. Each those version I do it one by one using cvsup.

thank's
zink


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

I figured you were updating a rather old version. I couldn't find anything in the UPDATING of both 6.x and 7.x.

Do make sure you have enough space for /. IIRC that partition grew somewhat to accommodate the bigger kernel.

You can add the user by hand:

`# pw groupadd proxy -g 62`
`# pw useradd proxy -u 62 -g proxy -c 'Packet Filter pseudo-user' -d /nonexistent -s /usr/sbin/nologin`


----------



## phoenix (Jun 16, 2009)

zink said:
			
		

> The previous version that I have version freebsd 5.2.1, now freebsd 5.5. I try to upgrade directly to version 7.x and it can't



The only supported upgrade path is to upgrade to the latest minor version of your major version (from 5.x to 5.5), then upgrade to the next major version (from 5.5 to 6.0).  Repeat the process (6.0 to 6.4, then to 7.0, then to 7.2) until you get to the version you want.

Upgrading across multiple major versions in one shot is not supported (from 5.x to 7.x).


----------

